# What are you drinking right now?



## havasu

Since this morning is Superbowl Sunday, I will start the day drinking a HUGE cup of *COFFEE!*


----------



## frodo

coffee. do not drink till the evening..


----------



## havasu

Well, since I am from the west and you in the south, who the hell do we want to win with this year's Superbowl?

Currently Ice Tea.


----------



## frodo

falcons

it is 6 pm...whiskey/water ice


----------



## havasu

I'm getting sick like mama already is. Theraflu for me, dammit!


----------



## ThreeJ

Captain and coke


----------



## havasu

Lemon water...yeah, boring, I know.


----------



## frodo

folgers, black


----------



## havasu

Fresh ground dark roasted coffee beans, found at Sam's Club. It makes Folger's taste like crap.


----------



## JosephDurham

Black coffee, classic roast, from toaks 750 titanium cup


----------



## frodo

whiskey and 2 cubes of ice


----------



## frodo

havasu said:


> Fresh ground dark roasted coffee beans, found at Sam's Club. It makes Folger's taste like crap.


BOY !! dont you cuss my damn folgers !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havasu

Not at all. I still use Folger's as my back up beverage, when my grinder takes a dump.


----------



## bluesoda

Plain black coffee.


----------



## PCAdmin

Same here. I got one of those fancy mugs that keeps it hot for 6 hours so it's still good from a couple of hours ago. The mug is huge.


----------



## havasu

Yep, coffee right now. (with a doughnut!)


----------



## PCAdmin

Coffee, just brewed it. I'm having some tooth pain so I'm going to wait till it cools off to get my caffeine fix.


----------



## havasu

My coffee is cold. How 'bout I trade you Austin?


----------



## PCAdmin

Deal! Although as of this writing I'm sipping on piping hot coffee.


----------



## havasu

I am drinking sun tea currently. I love it, but it makes me pee alot at night.


----------



## PCAdmin

I'm having a huge cup of coffee. Didn't sleep well last night.


----------



## havasu

Lukewarm coffee. Time to get off my butt and take a shower.


----------

